# The Priory Hospital, Birmingham ????



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Hi

Could anyone please let me know if they have received any treatment from The Priory Hospital, Birmingham ?

Thanks
Lisa1


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I have! 

The nurses have all been really nice, very patient with me! I'm under the care of Mr Sawers who is a bit matter of fact but very good none the less, Mr Bagdadi did my last embryo transfer and he seemed very kind and genuine.

What sort of things would you like to know?

B x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's already an active running thread for Priory, Birmingham on the ICSI board so perhaps you'd like to chat with the other ladies on there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95858.90

You could also try doing a search of the Clinic Review board to see if anyone's already written a review of their experience...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=139.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Great thankyou very much !!!

I am under the womens hospital and there aftercare seemed really bad.

I got my BFN and it seemed like they just wanted my money off me again for the next course.....

thanks
Lisa1


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

I have been treated three times at the Priory. As BG2007 mentioned the nurses are really lovely and really do help you get through all the stress of a treatment cycle. I was treated under Mr B who was always very kind and caring, however I understand Mr S is actually an excellent consultant and very meticulous....I guess it depends what you want from your consultant, but I would definitely recommend the clinc.

If you have any other queries feel free to get in touch.

Good Luck


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi again

I just had a thought - the Priory have an 'open evening' where you can go along (at an allotted time) and meet the staff including to consultants. It's free so you're under no obligation or anything but it might be worth calling them to arrange a visit as a first off.

Hope that helps, B x


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Ah great thankyou very much.

Could I please ask you about the 2WW.  Did you have a preg test to do after the 2wks ?

Thanks
Lisa1


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, they only do urine dipsticking though and I think you have the choice to go in and let them test it or they can give you a test kit to use at home. 

I did ask about bloods and they will do them (2 over 48hrs) but you have to pay extra and they charge £40 per test, so £80 in total (one of the nurses suggested going to your GP instead and getting bloods done free which is what I did rather than pay their whopping fee   )

Hope that helps
B x


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Ah great, thanks for your replies.  You have been a great help.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Hallo

Could anyone please give me advise on the consultants at The Priory Hospital.....

I am in the process of being referred to the priory and I have been asked what consultant I would like to be under. 

I havent got a clue of any of the consultants....

Could someone please help me !!!

Thanks
Lisa11111


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi again Lisa

There are three consultants as far as I know - Mr Sawyers, Mr Baghdadi & a lady who I think is called Mrs Blunt but I could be wrong. I also think that Mr Watts who was / is from Worcester NHS hospital works there part time or is new - not sure which but I've heard his name being mentioned.

I'm under the care of Mr Sawyers. He's probably in his 50's, I think he's quite 'old school' and by that I mean that on occasion I have thought his bed-side manner could do with a bit of a tweak! He's not unfriendly just a bit mono-syllabic when all you want is someone to tell you everything is going to be ok (but I suppose that would never happen would it?) Having made him out to be awful though I have to say he really knows his stuff, he was the one to set up the unit at the Priory so he must be doing something right. And as I'm sitting on a positive result right now from my frozen cycle with him I can't really complain can I?!

Mr Baghdadi performed the actual embryo transfer for this cycle though as Mr Sawyers was away, so I've only met him once and as my legs were in the air I wasn't exactly up for chatting (!!!!) but he did seem very sweet and kind and wished me well.

I've not met anyone else though.

When I registered here I found these which might interest you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89724.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89723.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95858.0

Hope that helps
B xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

By the way did you look into the open evenings they hold - we went to one and that was kind of how we chose Mr Sawyers, we met him there - he seemed nice - so of we went........


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Here's the link to the active running chat thread on the ICSI board for The Priory, Birmingham where you can chat to the ladies having treatment and ask them any questions, I'm sure they'll be more than happy to help...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95858.90

Take care
Natasha


----------

